# Safari Keychain password prompt: please make it stop



## osxhla (Sep 14, 2004)

Every time I type something into a Safari web page form, keychain prompts me for a password which I can't remember. Please, how do I make it stop asking? I don't want Safari to remember anything I type in. I don't want to have to stop using Safari but I will because this is driving me nuts.


----------



## Snark (Sep 15, 2004)

ive forgotten my keychain password, but not my user password


now im locked out of my keychain


it prompts me daily






...help us.


----------



## nreyes (Sep 15, 2004)

I keep getting this 'keychain' message also, which is a bit annoying, but having said that I only get the message once per session if I proceed as follows:

Contrary to inputting any password, I just click OK and I can quite happily continue with what I was doing. 

Nevertheless, apart from the obvious security issue, I assume that this isn't really the right way to proceed, but I don't know what this message is about! I guess the setup isn't correct on my computer either. 

Can anyone shed some light on this subject, please?


----------



## bobw (Sep 15, 2004)

&#9642; 	If you've set your keychain to lock after a period of time, or when your computer goes to sleep, your keychain is locked, and you'll see a message asking for your keychain password. To change your keychain settings, open Keychain Access, located in Applications/Utilities (or click the link below). Select a keychain and choose Edit > Change Settings for Keychain <keychain name>. Deselect "Lock after <number of minutes> of inactivity" and "Lock when sleeping."
	&#9642; 	 Open Keychain Access, located in Applications/Utilities (or click the link below). Choose Window > Keychain First Aid. Select a mail account and click Verify, then click the Start button. A log appears listing errors. Click Repair, then click the Start button


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 15, 2004)

Deleting a keychain
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=152246


Mac OS X: How to Remove and Recreate an Inaccessible Keychain
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106973


(be sure to read BOTH of these articles)


----------



## osxhla (Sep 16, 2004)

Bobw, if you follow your own instructions you will notice that the user must type in their keychain password in order to make changes. If you re-read the above posts, the problem is that we don't know our keychain passwords.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 16, 2004)

The simplest fix is to simply change your admin account password (in your Accounts pref pane). You can 'change' your password to your existing password. The change process resets your Keychain password to your account admin password.  And, as bobw stated, a locked keychain will ask you for your password each time.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 27, 2004)

if you want your default keychain to be unlocked automatically when you log in, make sure your keychain password is the same as your OS X login password.

>>> If an an administrator changes an account password, the keychain password for that account *does not* get changed as well - The keychain password will need to be changed separately.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 27, 2004)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> if you want your default keychain to be unlocked automatically when you log in, make sure your keychain password is the same as your OS X login password.
> 
> >>> If an an administrator changes an account password, the keychain password for that account *does not* get changed as well - The keychain password will need to be changed separately.



That statement is inaccurate. When you change your password (using the Accounts preference pane), the system tells you that it changes your Keychain password to your new account password. Try it by 'changing' your password to the same password - it works. If you do want the Keychain password to be different, you can change it in the Keychain Access utility. This is one way to reset your Keychain password if you forget that.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 27, 2004)

No, not inaccurate - you missunderstood my meaning.

I should have been more specific:
*if an Administrator changes the password on a non-admin account, the keychain password is not changed.*

Try it.



			
				DeltaMac said:
			
		

> That statement is inaccurate. When you change your password (using the Accounts preference pane), the system tells you that it changes your Keychain password to your new account password. Try it by 'changing' your password to the same password - it works. If you do want the Keychain password to be different, you can change it in the Keychain Access utility. This is one way to reset your Keychain password if you forget that.


----------

